# CIVIL FIRM NAME?



## jaglacs (Dec 11, 2009)

I first have to thank this forum in helping me pass the Civil PE this past April. Since then I got the opporunity to work on some great projects across the civil spectrum from construction, roadway, water resources as well as wastewater. In doing so I've learned a great amount and was approached by a senior civil engineer with 35+ years in civil who works for a rival firm who wants me to join him in starting a Civil firm as an equal partner. I think this a great opportunity and I plan on leaving the firm I currently work for come march 2010. He started the business plan and gathering information such as professional liability insurance, general liability, umberlla, heath...etc. THe only thing that we are hung up on is a name, so i figured i asked this forum if they won't mind chiming in on a good name. Most civil firms are base on someones name rarely do you see any creativity in a name. So anything you guys come uo would be great in giving me an idea. We plan on going after work focus on design for roadway, traffic, water, wastewater, land development and construction management. Thanks-jag


----------



## Vishal (Dec 11, 2009)

Traditionally, I have seen a lot of firms with the last names of the founding partners. Either the full last names (separated by a hypen or ampercend) or the first letters of the last or first names. I think that this is a way of using the reputation that other agencies recognizes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 11, 2009)

You could specialize in wastewater treatment and call your company Log Flume Engineering.


----------



## jaglacs (Dec 11, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> You could specialize in wastewater treatment and call your company Log Flume Engineering.


I think that's already taken but I'll put it on the list, thxs


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats jag! The last firm i worked for had the surnames of the founders - one was german and the other of dutch origin. The first wasnt easy to pronounce, and the dutch was long &amp; rambling. I hated having to say over the phone the name of the firm, and then being asked to spell it on occasion(!) - sometimes just going with initials (in this case F &amp; V) woulda been a good idea.

Geographic based names (westshore, forest hills, etc) are pretty popular too. One guy i worked with way back started his own remediation consulting business. He named it Ranger Consulting - why? because when he came up with the idea for the company, he happened to be driving his truck: a Ford Ranger. sometimes names are that easy. Good luck!


----------



## jaglacs (Dec 12, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> Congrats jag! The last firm i worked for had the surnames of the founders - one was german and the other of dutch origin. The first wasnt easy to pronounce, and the dutch was long &amp; rambling. I hated having to say over the phone the name of the firm, and then being asked to spell it on occasion(!) - sometimes just going with initials (in this case F &amp; V) woulda been a good idea.
> Geographic based names (westshore, forest hills, etc) are pretty popular too. One guy i worked with way back started his own remediation consulting business. He named it Ranger Consulting - why? because when he came up with the idea for the company, he happened to be driving his truck: a Ford Ranger. sometimes names are that easy. Good luck!


Those are really good suggestions. I do like the initials best...Thxs


----------



## La Hewlett (Dec 12, 2009)

Vishal said:


> Traditionally, I have seen a lot of firms with the last names of the founding partners. Either the full last names (separated by a hypen or ampercend) or the first letters of the last or first names. I think that this is a way of using the reputation that other agencies recognizes.




You work at Kimley-Horn!


----------



## jaglacs (Dec 12, 2009)

La Hewlett said:


> Vishal said:
> 
> 
> > Traditionally, I have seen a lot of firms with the last names of the founding partners. Either the full last names (separated by a hypen or ampercend) or the first letters of the last or first names. I think that this is a way of using the reputation that other agencies recognizes.
> ...


He/ she probably does...or porbably got laid off like most everyone working for them in FL. Most of my buddies got the Axe this year from them....

So anyother suggestions?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2009)

I hear PE-ness knows a thing or two about firm civils.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 14, 2009)

Just a couple of ideas to consider, the web is the future make sure the name is available as a web address. Dont get cute with the name or make it too long or difficult. Your email will contain the company web address so make it simple for you clients.

We plan on going after work focus on design for roadway, traffic, water, wastewater, land development and construction management. Thanks-jag

This is pretty broad and probably difficult to put in a name, is there one area that you feel you will bring something extra to the client that you would like to be known for? Just my $0.2, currently Roadway, traffic, wastewater are pretty crowded, land development and constrution management will need some time to get back on their feet, however, water is a big topic with only a hand full of players. If I had expertice in water supply I would play that card bigtime and direct my name toward that.

Good Luck


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 14, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> ...make sure the name is available as a web address. Dont get cute with the name or make it too long or difficult. Your email will contain the company web address so make it simple for you clients.


Great point. It gets very annoying having to spell out your entire email address each time you give it over the phone.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 5, 2010)

jaglacs said:


> La Hewlett said:
> 
> 
> > Vishal said:
> ...



HA!! I worked for them for FIFTEEN YEARS! I was #43 on the seniority chart when I left in 1999.....Best move I've ever made.

Hey, you could think of animals of prey like Tiger Engineering, or Eagle Engineering.....

Or something associated with your target client base like if it's Military.....CALL SIGN ENGINEERS! ...no wait, that's already taken! lol

but you get the idea.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jan 5, 2010)

Having worked for a few, a good name isn't easy to come up with.

My suggestion is to stay away from the last names thing unless you both have reasonably short and easy to spell last names. If one or the other leaves you don't want to have to change the name. This might sound like no problem but really it is.

You can also consider just using your last names initials like D&amp;C Consultants but only if it sounds like a good reputable company. I mean you don't want to buy engineering services from F&amp;U Engineering.

I suggest something about your location or the type of work you want to do. ie Deep South Engineers, So Cal Consulting Engineers or Concrete Consulting etc.


----------

